# Bayou bowl - do explain?



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I know I probably need to "get with the program" still (LOL) :huh:But can someone send me a pic or explain what this bowl is? I keep seeing it in the suggestions on SM as an option for drinking so that your puppy doesn't get wet and as an alternative to the crate bottle - someone said that our pups are not hamsters - hee, hee - and went on to suggest this- but I have no idea what it is :blush:
I also visited a holistic/health pet store today in NYC and they didn't know either - 

On another note, I want to share with you all that the visit to this store did me good - I suddenly experienced a burst of positivitey as opposed to the state of "overwhelmia" and confusion I've been in these past few wks. At the store, I saw a lot of the foods that the "experts" here on SM suggest and I got to talk to one of the girls that seemed very knowledgable and she was kind of giving me the same advice as far as food goes. I'm happy to report that they have a lot of variety as far as wet/kibble/raw etc. I will be going home with a host of sample goodies and food to slowly try out. Of course, I'll have to keep him on the junk he's eating now for a while and integrate slowly and of course I don't actually have my puppy yet and haven't actually fed him the new stuff without having him barf  but I'm just the same, feeling quite optimistic today - this may be doable afterall. :Sunny Smile:
I also bought him one of those heartbeat sounding little dogs by snugglepuppies to hopefully ease the transition and seperation anxiety but was a bit concerned about him being able to chew the doggy apart and get to the battery-operated heart. I asked the clerk about this and she said she "wouldn't worry about it" hmmmmm - don't know if that's good enough for me so WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK? I'm going to google it now and see if I could find out more.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww catherine , that is great that you are doing research , ur gonna be a great mommy ! so tell me when are u getting ur fluff?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Kitkat said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I also bought him one of those heartbeat sounding little dogs by snugglepuppies to hopefully ease the transition and seperation anxiety but was a bit concerned about him being able to chew the doggy apart and get to the battery-operated heart. I asked the clerk about this and she said she "wouldn't worry about it" hmmmmm - don't know if that's good enough for me so WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK? I'm going to google it now and see if I could find out more.


I'll let others fill you in on the bayou bowls, as I just use the standard stainless steel bowl for my babies. As for the battery-operated toy, I would no leave it with your malt unless you are there to supervise. My Jack is a destroyer of all stuffed toys and digesting the inside foam, etc. is very dangerous. I'd be especially wary of the battery and such. You'd be amazed how much they can chew on in a short amount of time.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

www.PamperedPetBoutiqueLLC.com she sells these bowls. It works like a because of the lip and design so your baby will not take a dunker. Love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a regular ceramic bowl that I change daily - we don't use the bayou bowl so I can't advise you on that. As for the toy - I echo what Claudia said.

As far as you getting with the program - there is so much to learn and after 2 years on here I still only have .000000007% the knowledge of others here! But, that's why I LOVE SM because I can come here and get so much help and various opinions and then make the right decision for my family. 

Its also great to come here because there is no "RIGHT" or "ONE" opinion here so you don't feel uncomfortable making a different choice than others but the one that's right for you and your family 

I don't think I welcomed you to SM properly so WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. Good advice everyone!
I kind of feel like I may have purchased something that I'll need to return with that heartbeat pet thingy. I felt the same way like he could chew on it and break it apart but it's SUPPOSED to be for when you ARE NOT with him so I think if you wouldn't leave him unsupervised (and I agree to that) it kind of defeats the purpose, doesn't it? 
About the bayou bowl - whoa - I went on the pampered pet site and they are some funky looking bowls - from the pics, they look big but they can't be that big if they only hold 8oz of water. I wonder how they work? Is it that the doggy can only get his tongue to the water and therefore the rest of his face stays dry? 
What do most of you do for bowls? little bitty ones, elevated ones, metal, ceramic? separate bowls, connected bowls? 
P.S. Dolce, he may be coming home on Sunday - excited but a bit beside myself - I work on Monday and the kids both have early school days :-(


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We ordered dry face water bowls from Maltaangel.com. Theirs are very simple, inexpensive (comparitively, I mean), and hold 10 oz. Currently I use a dish that has water on one side and food on the other, but only til my new waterbowl arrives.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

almitra said:


> We ordered dry face water bowls from Maltaangel.com. Theirs are very simple, inexpensive (comparitively, I mean), and hold 10 oz. Currently I use a dish that has water on one side and food on the other, but only til my new waterbowl arrives.


are you referring to this one? MaltAngels Maltese Custom Made Water Bowls

no pretty patterns as the bayou ones but about half the price, how much was shipping and insurance though?

this dry face bowl idea sounds great! I'm considering getting one later. Right now I just feed/water with two separate stainless steel bowls


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the bayou bowls for my boys. Their faces get wet. I think they are too small for them.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The water bottles I have are free standing and much larger than any hamster bottles. The nozzle is a large tube and metal ball.
My girls seem to prefer them to a water bowl when given the choice.

Outdoors ( on our barn porch) we keep 2 big stainless steel bowls for when the dogs are outdoors and its HOT and they are really thirsty. I also keep bottled water in a highrise bowl for my arthritic sheltie but the little ones can reach into it if they need a bigger drink.

But most of the time they are in air-conditioning and need smaller amounts and use the water bottles.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is interesting. Never tried it, though.
xoxoxoxo

Dogboneinc - Order


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

yeagerbum,the waterbowls are a flat $10 S&H and insurance whether you order 1 waterbowl or 4. I am ordering one qwith a friend to make it even a better value. Even with the shipping, it's cheaper than the fancy ones. But not as pretty, you're right.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

almitra said:


> yeagerbum,the waterbowls are a flat $10 S&H and insurance whether you order 1 waterbowl or 4. I am ordering one qwith a friend to make it even a better value. Even with the shipping, it's cheaper than the fancy ones. But not as pretty, you're right.


that's a great idea actually  thanks for sharing


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

almitra said:


> We ordered dry face water bowls from Maltaangel.com. Theirs are very simple, inexpensive (comparitively, I mean), and hold 10 oz. Currently I use a dish that has water on one side and food on the other, but only til my new waterbowl arrives.


I just ordered one. I don't care that they're not as pretty so long as my pup can reach and take a drink w/o it being a big project for him...and stay dry. I also like the fact that it hold a bit more water. I think I'll try this one and if I need to, a regular water bowl for a while. If I find a big enough water bottle that has a good "non hamster" flow then I'd be interested in trying that out too but so far I haven't found any at the pet store. 

thanks everyone...appreciate the suggestions


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never heard of these before.... but the design looks similar to the plastic ones I use for travelling with them in the car (spill resistant) : Water Hole dog bowl : water hole dog bowl - Google Product Search


----------

